

NSA’s ANT Division Catalog of Exploits - floodcow
http://leaksource.wordpress.com/2013/12/30/nsas-ant-division-catalog-of-exploits-for-nearly-every-major-software-hardware-firmware/

======
atoningunifex
This is starting to feel like a sick, twisted joke. Or perhaps Fools Day. That
these ... people ... exist and dedicate so much engineering expertise to this
pursuit is ... evil. To me, and it sounds hyperbolic, its just evil.

